# FSW aug 2014 applicant -need status update



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

my application was received on 11 Aug 2014 and I got PER on 30 nov 2014 
24 feb 2015 the ECAS status changed to" we started processing your application"

please can you advice , what is the meaning of the this status and what are the various status of the Canada PR process 

please can you also advice how many days will it take to get Medical and passport request


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

Congs!!!

now your application is under process, Next step is your medical report, sooner you will get some hearing from them.

Wish u the best.


----------



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

any members who have already got your medical requests and PP requests , kindy update with the time taken


----------

